# Yorkshire Invertebrate Show, 10th March 2013



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

The first annual Yorkshire Invertebrate Show is to take place on 10th March 2013 at;
​ *St Margaret's Hall*
*Church Road*
*Horsforth*
*Leeds*
*LS18 5LQ*

Admission fees;

*£4 per Adult, *

*£2 Per Child ( Under 16 )*

*Free under 5's*



Doors open *11:00* for general public, *10:00* for those with *pre-booked* tickets.

Some of the traders attending the show;

*Exotic-pets.co.uk*
*The Spider Shop
**Minibeast Farm
DD Reptiles
Steve's Animal Ark
Tarantula World / Radek
KLM Natural Supplies

*There are still tables available, but these are on a first come, first served basis.

If you would like to book tickets / tables, or require further information, please check the website, or our Facebook page on the following links;

*Yorkshire Invertebrate Show Home Page*

*Yorkshire Invertebrate Show Facebook Page*


Alternatively, Email Us.


​


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck with this


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Good luck with this


Thanks mate


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to also add, entry fee includes a tea/coffee/soft drink and a ticket that will be entered into the raffle for some nice prizes including £50 cash, 1 years BTS membership, various tarantulas and equipment!!


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

im probably going,, is gar going to this one?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

gambitgareth said:


> im probably going,, is gar going to this one?


Would be good to meet you Gareth  

Unfortunately Gar isn't attending as it's too far for his little leggies


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

typical, I'm in the right country, in the right area but won't have been cleared to drive, so can't go :-( typical


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

There's good public transport links from Leeds City Centre.


----------



## Darkside (Dec 16, 2011)

*tickets*

Hi my wife just purchased ticket via paypal using her phone then sent ticket via email to my phone . Hope this will be ok to show proof on day .. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Darkside said:


> Hi my wife just purchased ticket via paypal using her phone then sent ticket via email to my phone . Hope this will be ok to show proof on day .. :blush:


That will be fine  

All details are computer logged anyway so no problems


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

5 weeks until the show now! 

Half tables ( Full table split in two ) are now available to purchase via the website @ £10 each.


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

I should be going to this if all goes to plan  Can't wait!


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bump


Tables still available........


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Ill be coming


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

It's our wedding Anniversary next week, Ali asked if I just want money instead of a present so I can spend a bit more at the show. She knows me too well :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice one, good luck with it, had I have still lived over home Id of popped down.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

4 weeks to go now guys and girls  

Tables still available


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Wish i could go, would book a table if i could make it, its over 3 hours away from me though and i cant get a lift.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tables still available!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My other half and son will be going. Sadly i wont because i have work to do with the horses. Have fun though guys


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

shame i have to work  is this on every year? are there any more close by?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

darklightjulez said:


> shame i have to work  is this on every year? are there any more close by?


This is the first one we have ever held  

----------------------------------------------------------

Steve Dye will be manning a table and representing the BTS  

Also £25 pet point voucher has been added to the prize fund. Voucher redeemable at Exotic-pets.co.uk


----------



## pinklerose (Dec 30, 2012)

Could anyone help me and tell me how to get there form Nottingham, please?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

pinklerose said:


> Could anyone help me and tell me how to get there form Nottingham, please?


Your best bet would be to get a train from Nottingham, into Leeds Station. 

From there, it's just a short bus journey to Horsforth where the show is being held


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2012)

My Daughter is at uni at Horsforth guess where i will be on this day :whistling2:

hoping to get some new T's :mf_dribble:

do you know if there's going to be a few for sale Snowgoose ?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

IanC said:


> My Daughter is at uni at Horsforth guess where i will be on this day :whistling2:
> 
> hoping to get some new T's :mf_dribble:
> 
> do you know if there's going to be a few for sale Snowgoose ?


Plenty of various inverts will be for sale


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

ooo a local invert show! i should be popping over!


----------



## pinklerose (Dec 30, 2012)

snowgoose said:


> Your best bet would be to get a train from Nottingham, into Leeds Station.
> 
> From there, it's just a short bus journey to Horsforth where the show is being held


Thanks for your reply. I've decided to go by National Express to Leeds Coach Station. What bus from there will be best for me and where I should drop?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

pinklerose said:


> Thanks for your reply. I've decided to go by National Express to Leeds Coach Station. What bus from there will be best for me and where I should drop?


There's a number 33 ( or 33A ) Which goes from the coach station to Horsforth


----------



## pinklerose (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you very much and see you on sunday.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

We have limited change available on the day


Correct change for entry etc would be appreciated!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck for Sunday Guys.

I wont be there, but I wish you all the success you deserve for the graft.

Hope you get to be as big as SEAS!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Good luck for Sunday Guys.
> 
> I wont be there, but I wish you all the success you deserve for the graft.
> 
> Hope you get to be as big as SEAS!!!!!!! :2thumb:


Think there's quite a few of us hoping it takes off well and becomes a regular thing, hopefully the show's will start to spread Northwards so the Scottish folk have something nearer to them too.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

long shot, but will anyone be selling woodlice and/or worms? creating bioactive substrate
cheers in advance cavan


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

If anyone wants to give me a kick/say hi, Ali (redvoodoo) will be with me she's easy to spot with her red hair down to her backside lol. I've dug out my favourite pokie t-shirt to wear (one of the insectgeeks ones with the big P regalis picture on it).


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2012)

Well i made it to the show it ended up a 420 mile round trip...after i took the daughter to harrogate for some lunch and back to her uni digs....

i ended up buying five new T's :2thumb:...

this was only the second show ive been to the other was AES at kempton in october last year and was a big show...

i hope the guys that ran the Y.i.s have done well and maybe they will put more shows on...and a few more traders attend..

cheers for the day out guys

why oh why did i buy an obt !


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

IanC said:


> why oh why did i buy an obt !


Do what I did with my first one - name it after the missus


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

why are most of the Invert shows in europe in the colder months of the year, would love to know about any in the warmer months, say June, july.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the fab show. Eventhough i wasnt there my kids were well and truely knackered when they got home. Was nice that there was a talk put on for the children and there was some space for them to have a play and socialise. Good work guys


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

I went and found it small but good for a county club event.
Nearly 300 mile round trip but worth it.
Came home with 2 rusty red baboons, a red rump, some black beauty stick insects and a pair of water scorpions. 
Shame I missed the raffle. :-(


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i havent logged in for ages! just seen this was on!! gutted i missed it :censor:

any updates on a future show? was it rated an overall success?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

ashbosh said:


> i havent logged in for ages! just seen this was on!! gutted i missed it :censor:
> 
> any updates on a future show? was it rated an overall success?


Dont know but if you have facebook the lads have a group on there were you get loads of info.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

ashbosh said:


> i havent logged in for ages! just seen this was on!! gutted i missed it :censor:
> 
> any updates on a future show? was it rated an overall success?


It was canny mate, just need to start sweet talking the lads now to host another (they did a really good job)


----------

